
Cloudflare's distributed database is out of beta - zackbloom
https://blog.cloudflare.com/workers-kv-is-ga/?hn
======
Phillipharryt
It's interesting that they bring up the CAP theorem, because they've chosen to
go for the two prongs of it that generally not preferred. Data consistency in
my opinion is of utmost importance.

Though I may add it still looks pretty interesting

~~~
steveklabnik
PM on KV here.

We want to be _really_ clear about the guarantees here, because we want to
make sure nobody is surprised by them. You’re right that this combo is
preferred less for primary data stores, but we feel that means we should talk
about it more, not less, so that people can properly evaluate if this is the
right store for them.

There are still a lot of use cases where this is okay, which is why we built
the thing in the first place.

~~~
Phillipharryt
Fair enough, thank you for the transparency then.

